# أسباب تنميل اليد



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2009)

*أسباب تنميل اليد 


قد تتعدد أسباب تنميل اليد، ومنها:

أولا: قد يكون ذلك بسبب ضعف عام في الأعصاب، وهذا ينتج عن نقص في فيتامين "ب" ؛ لذا فإن التنميل قد يختفي بتناول أقراص أو حقن فيتامين "ب"، حيث إنه مسئول عن تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء؛ لذلك فهو الممول الرئيسي للأوعية الدموية، كما أنه يساعد في بناء نخاع العظم؛ لذلك تظهر أهميته في حالات هشاشة العظام واضطراب الأعصاب.

وحاجة الجسم اليومية لهذا الفيتامين حوالي 5 ميكروجرام في اليوم؛ ونقصه يسبب نوعا من أنواع الأنيميا، يعرف باسم الأنيميا الخبيثة (pernicious anemia)، وكذلك يؤدي إلى فقر الدم، أو ما يعرف باسم (megaloplastic anemia).

ثانيا: قد يكون هذا التنميل بسبب مشكلة في العمود الفقري، سواء في الفقرات العنقية أو القطنية؛ وهو ما يؤدي إلى الضغط على الأعصاب في الأيدي والأرجل، ويؤدي إلى حدوث هذا التنميل.

ثالثا: قد يكون هذا التنميل مؤشرا لبداية مرض السكر؛ لذا من الأفضل عمل تحليل لنسبة السكر في الدم مع تحليل دم كامل ونسبة الهيموجلوبين به؛ حتى نستثني أيضا احتمالات الأنيميا التي قد تؤدي في حالات قليلة إلى مثل هذا العرض.*​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على المعلومات القيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Ferrari (9 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي هابى على المعلومات المفيدة

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## مسيحي دائما (10 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي عالمعلومات اللي ما كنت بعرفها ولا متخيل بحياتي أنو لهالدرجة شي خطير تنميل الإيد أو الرجل!
أنا كل ما حط رجل على رجل فترة طويلة بعد ما قيمها وحاول حركها بحس أنها مخدرة وماعم حس فيها شوي بعدين بيبلش تنميل فظيع, بعتقد أنها بسبب انقطاع الدورة الدموية, وأحيانا بس كون مستند على كوعي فترة طويلة كمان بتنمل إيدي
شكرا مرة تانية على المعلومات الي عن جد مفيدة
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يونيو 2009)

مييييييييرسى على المعلومات يا ماى انجل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (10 يونيو 2009)




----------



## white rose (10 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات حلوة كتير يا هابي

يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## كوك (10 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على المعلومات القيمة
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Ferrari قال:


> ميرسي هابى على المعلومات المفيدة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مسيحي دائما قال:


> ميرسي عالمعلومات اللي ما كنت بعرفها ولا متخيل بحياتي أنو لهالدرجة شي خطير تنميل الإيد أو الرجل!
> أنا كل ما حط رجل على رجل فترة طويلة بعد ما قيمها وحاول حركها بحس أنها مخدرة وماعم حس فيها شوي بعدين بيبلش تنميل فظيع, بعتقد أنها بسبب انقطاع الدورة الدموية, وأحيانا بس كون مستند على كوعي فترة طويلة كمان بتنمل إيدي
> شكرا مرة تانية على المعلومات الي عن جد مفيدة
> سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيده جدا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى  على المعلومة الجديدة 
يا احلى هابى​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مييييييييرسى على المعلومات يا ماى انجل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

white rose قال:


> *معلومات حلوة كتير يا هابي
> 
> يسلموا ايديك*


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على معلومه*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيده جدا​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى  على المعلومة الجديدة
> يا احلى هابى​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## ارووجة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موصوع مفيد
شكرا الك ربنا يباركك


----------



## amselim (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمعلومة 

لكن بعد اذنك - اضافة بسيطة لكنها نافعة لمن يعانى من التنميل

1- عدم المشى مطلقا اثناء تنميل الارجل

2- حركة الرقبة فى عدة اتجاهات سيساهم فى زوال التنميل سريعا*


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

Dr.Lilian قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> موصوع مفيد
> شكرا الك ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (13 أغسطس 2010)

amselim قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومة
> 
> لكن بعد اذنك - اضافة بسيطة لكنها نافعة لمن يعانى من التنميل
> 
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى للمعلومة المفيدة والقيمة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 أغسطس 2010)

مرسى هابى على المعلومات الصحيحة عن تجربة 

بس المشكلة عندى لما ابطل الفيتامين يرجع التنميل 
يبقى اجرب عمل التحليل  ​


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للمعلومة المفيدة والقيمة
> الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (20 أبريل 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى هابى على المعلومات الصحيحة عن تجربة
> 
> بس المشكلة عندى لما ابطل الفيتامين يرجع التنميل
> يبقى اجرب عمل التحليل  ​


----------

